# Good mental medicine



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Lately I have been making time to get involved in *bird watching*, and I have found it to be soooooo _relaxing_. Last week I was doing some spring cleaning in my back yard, and I threw some seeds down and sat down about 20 feet away. Within just a few minutes, there come the birds! Red Cardinals, Bluejays, starlings, sparrows and even a black bird of some variety. Of course the yard squirrels are never far away and always keep an eye on me.  I must have spent a half hour just roosting and relaxing.
Everyday I make it a point to feed the creatures outdoors and water them when I am taking care of the needs of my indoor pets, it has just become a normal everyday(sometimes twice a day!) routine without thinking about it. 
It is very common to see all the birds and the furry sqiurrels just happy getting along and eating together....gotta get some pics. Watching birds has become good mental therapy!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Victor,

Good post. I think some people may think bird watching has to do with finding and observing *unusual* birds, but as you can attest, it can be just as much fun observing the antics of the plain 'ol regular birds that hang around our areas.

The large alleyway around the perimeter of the school where I work borders on residential property, so we are surrounded by people's yards. When I step out for a break, I tend to watch the goings on in these yards. One house in particular has alot going on and I'll bet the owners don't even know it, as I never see the people out there. Their flowering bushes always have a crowd of lumbering bumble bees flitting from blossom to blossom. The two eaves of their house are home to two sparrows' nests complete with two sets of parents each. Their grounds usually have several Robins walking around pulling up little worms or insects out of the grass. Also, at the very tiptop of their chimney, a mockingbird likes to sit and give a concert.

I think we all tend to get so caught up in the busy-ness of our lives that it is so easy to overlook all the life going on around us. I know for myself, since joining Pigeon Talk, I am not only more aware of our pigeon friends, but also more aware of all birds in general. And you are right, those little breaks I take watching all the activity in that yard can be just like a mini mental vacation.

Nice thread you started, Victor.

Linda


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Victor,

I do a similar thing in the place called "Bluebell Woods" where I walk my dogs. It is just a stretch 150 m wide of what must have once been a real wood, because the trees are old and gnarled. At this time of year the ground is covered in bluebells there.

Every day I scrape fat balls againts the trees and scatter mixed corn and the left overs from the aviary on the path. I have a fluttering delight behind me which makes me sing Zippety Doodah. As soon as the dogs start barking birds appear on the branches around me then hoe in on the food. The magpies are the first to eat, clucking noisily, then blackbirds dart in to get the bits of fat ball that fall on the ground and the robins and tits cling to the bark to eat the bits grated on to the tree trunk. Later later the squirrels come down to lick what is left off and to have a go at the sunflower seeds (see photo, taken in winter). By the time I walk back there are flocks of collared doves and wood pigeons and a couple of stock doves covering the path.

This is the place that I release the mice caught in humane traps in the aviary, because they can find shelter under old tree trunks and I can leave them food each day. It is also destined to be ratty's home when I trap him.

The "rare" birds that I have seen would be common garden birds to "twitchers", but I marvelled at my first sighting of a stock dove and a greater spotted woodpecker there.

Cynthia


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Victor,


Good for you, bird watching (even from your own backyard) is very enjoyable and relaxing. I do the same here. My back yard is a little over grown and has a lot of shrubs and trees so it tends to attract the birds and animals. Most of my neighbours have barren yards with no places for the birds or animals to hide so they see my place as kind of a refuge, a safe "house" I have a pair of cardinals that have been nesting in a maple tree for the last 4 years or so. There is also a family of cottontails that either comes back each year or it's different mothers deciding to raise her babies in the yard.


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Birdwatching and my petbirds are my everyday "Prozac", with no bad side effects  In the park where I feed pigeons, I also can see Parulines, Starlings, Roselins, etc... 
Suz.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I have never even heard of Parulines and Roselins. What lovely names!

Cynthia


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

They are House Finch and Warbler in English, sorry did not translate!

http://www.digiscoping.ca/aves/rosfam.html

http://www.birdsforever.com/warbler.html


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

How beautiful they are!

Cynthia


----------



## auntisocial (Apr 25, 2005)

How cool! I saw a pair of Roselins yesterday and wasn't sure what they were. I've been having a great time as I stand on my balcony checking on our little ones (much of the time I can't see them). I've been amazed at the number of pigeons we have right in our area. I'm starting to recognize several as their markings are all different and beautiful. I'm able to identify quite a few now.

Ours flew to the next roof this morning and three flew down to join them right away (that made me feel good... I think they are known now). They still come in to eat, drink and sleep for the night (and they're usually famished if they've been doing a bit of flying). I'm so pleased with their progress. I think one of these days it will come down to... do I want to go in or stay with my friends tonight?  

I'm pleased with the progress they are making. They are staying out several hours at a time now and I'm confident they will be able to make this transition. Of course, I'd love it if they come to visit. I'd especially love to see their mates (when that time comes). They are only about 7 weeks old... don't know when they will start thinking about that.  

Meanwhile, Rocky and Apollo are growing like weeds. Little feathers already starting to sprout. They don't remain little babies very long.  Then again, they're not supposed to.

Anyway, I've been enjoying watching the birds outside every day now and am much more aware of the number of pigeons and other types of birds around.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Since I've started feeding the pigeons, a lot of other people have sat out there just watching them. I think they must get some pleasure out of watching them as I do. Never before did I see people hang around this parking lot in the place where I feed the pigeons. Now I do. They just sit in their cars facing the pigeons and watch them. It is relaxing and entertaining. 

I saw a female pigeon lower herself down for her mate to do the "sex" thing which he did. He got off and then she lowered herself again for another try, he started to get on but all of a sudden another male pushed him off and starting chasing the female! I guess the female was his wife and she was cheating on him with another mate!

I don't know if the others who are watching these pigeons realize what is going on, but I sure do! Those pigeons are something else!


----------

